# Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?



## schroe (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Bootsfahrer,
auf der Suche nach einem Kleinboot für die Küstennahe Ostsee, bin ich auf den schwedischen Bootshersteller "Linder" gestoßen.
Kann mir jemand von Euch etwas zu diesen Alubooten sagen?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung und sind sie für die Ostsee zu empfehlen? 
In die Nähere Auswahl habe ich das Linder "Sportsman 400" gezogen. Es ist für Küstennahe Gewässer zugelassen, gibt es trotzdem besondere Aspekte zu beachten?

Welche Vorteile generell, haben Aluboote gegenüber GFK Schalen, bzw. GFK Schalen gegenüber Alubooten (Pflege, Reparaturfreundlichkeit, Anfälligkeit gegen Beschädigungen, Lebensdauer o.Ä.)?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Petri-Auktion (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Habe selbst viele Jahre einen Sportsman 400 benutzt. Ist ein gutes Boot und läßt sich auch gut alleine slippen. Jedoch solltest du darauf achten, den Motor nicht zu groß zu wählen.
10 PS reichen völlig und das Ding fängt mit 2 Mann an zu fliegen.
Mehr als 15 PS sind nur mit Steuerstand eine gute Wahl, sonst liegst du irgendwann außenbords.
Auch bei rauher See liegt das Boot sehr gut. Einziger Nachteil.... es driftet durch den geringen Tiefgang sehr schnell, aber da kann ja ein Treibanker gute Dienste leisten.  
Na denn, machs richtig. Matthias


----------



## Albatros (1. Februar 2004)

Moin schroe#h

die Linder Alu - Boote sind qualitativ schon sehr gute Boote und wenn du dich für ein Alu - Boot entschieden hast, bist du mit einem Linder Boot sicherlich gut beraten. Die Vorteile die ich bei einem Alu - Boot sehe, sind: leicht, wenig Pflegeaufwand, keine Osmose, schnell zu reparieren, hohe Lebensdauer. Einzigster Nachteil, sie sind auf dem Wasser ein büschn laut, wenn man z.B. mal was fallen lässt oder so. Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen ein Boot aus Alu


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2004)

@ schroe
Setzt Dich mal mit dem Knurrhahn in Verbindung, der fährt so`n
Teil.


----------



## schroe (1. Februar 2004)

Das ging ja flott,
super Männer, :m 
habt vielen herzlichen Dank. 
Es hat meiner Entscheidungsfindung geholfen. :m 

@Udo,
werde Knurri mal an PN´n.


----------



## schneider (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Hallo Leute, 
---------------------
leider Werbung und darum editiert    M-S
---------------------
Viele Grüße und dicke Fische!
Schneider


----------



## Roland S. (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Hallo,Schroe schau mal bei Ebay vorbei,da wird ein altes Modell 400 Sportmann mit 15 Ps und Trailer versteigert.Habe selbst auch das neue Nodell kann nur sagen 1A.Die vor und Nachteile wurden schon super erklärt.Ich selbst sehe nur Vorteile hatte Holz und GFK würde nicht mehr tauschen.War vor kurzen in Fehmarn Puttgarden konnte bis zum Strand fahren,wie die Schlauchis.:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Kann die Aussagen auch nur bestätigen. Habe auch ein Lindner seit knapp 6 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden damit. Würde es nur durch ein größeres Aluboot eintauschen.

Sven


----------



## schneider (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

sorry, hätte nicht wirklich gedacht, das das als Werbung gilt, da es ja eine rein private Geschichte war. Tschuldigung nochmals.

Schneider


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Hallo,Schroe schau mal bei Ebay vorbei,da wird ein altes Modell 400 Sportmann mit 15 Ps und Trailer versteigert.Habe selbst auch das neue Nodell kann nur sagen 1A.Die vor und Nachteile wurden schon super erklärt.Ich selbst sehe nur Vorteile hatte Holz und GFK würde nicht mehr tauschen.War vor kurzen in Fehmarn Puttgarden konnte bis zum Strand fahren,wie die Schlauchis.:vik:



@ All
...aber ihr habt gesehen das der Thread von 2004 ist oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Roland S. (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Aufs Datum habe ich nicht geschaut.War halt in den neuen Beitärgen.Sorry #q


----------



## Rüdiger (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Hallo,
habe mir in berlin ein Aluminiumboot der Marke Marine Megaldon gekauft. 
Brauche mein´s zwar nicht für die Ostsee, aber der Händler hatte eine große
auswahl an den Marine Alubooten. Ich denke sie stehen sich qualitativ mit den von Lindner oder Buster nichts aus. Im Gegenteil angeblich werden sie 
größtenteils gewerblich genutzt und im Preis finde ich sie sogar noch attraktiver.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*



> Ich denke sie stehen sich qualitativ mit den von Lindner oder Buster nichts aus.



Aber natürlich gibt es große Unterschiede, vor allem zum Buster.
Die sind nicht mit Nieten zusammen geschoßen, sondern geschweißt!
Dafür gibt es logischerweise auch preislich einen Unterschied!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Aufs Datum schauen.....Hauptthema ist 10 Jahre her|kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

ist hier doch gewünscht alte leichen auszugraben "dient ja der unterhaltung".


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Eben - weil diese grundsätzlichen Fragen (siehe Eingangsposting) heute noch genauso aktuell sind wie damals..


----------



## simmi321 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboote für die Ostsee?*

Auch wenn der tread alt ist , sind Aluboote immer noch aktuell und alte treads kann man mit neuen Erfahrungswerten auffrischen.


----------

